# Bulletproof



## Superman (Apr 26, 2022)

This is going to be a continuation of my thread from TID that I let die a long time ago.

If allowed I will post my old log for reference, I've sent a PM to an admin but am awaiting a response. I don't know if the link is allowed and don't want to step on toes.

Either way

Got really sick back in December lost about 15 pounds and a bunch of strength.

Quit training for several months.

I am now back at it.

So anyways.

4/24/22

Bench:

First bench W/o back don't judge me

215x7
234x7
260x5

Close grip long pause bench:
215x5
215x5

Banded/weighted flat DB press:

Purple Medium band w/25 plates:

12
12
10
12

Quit counting I don't really know they were all over 10

Heavy band triceps press downs:

Alot
Alot
Alot
Alot

Deficit push ups:

7
5 or 6 tweaked my right pec called it here

4/25/22

Back:

Bent over BB rows:

All sets were 4-7 unless noted:

Bar

95

145

195

245

275x 3 or 4 can't remember
They were garbage anyways slightly cheat, I contacted wait until this is a rep weight for me again fucking weak.

245

195

145

95 SS into 145

95

Bar

Single arm rows:

100

5
5
5

Bent over reverse flys seated:

30's

12
12
12

Finish:

1 minute 10 rounds, 10 BW rows or failure 10 secs rest in between rounds.

Did this with a partner so we both did our rows within the minute time limit and had the rest of the round + 10 seconds to rest. Good way to finish the workout.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 26, 2022)

Superman said:


> This is going to be a continuation of my thread from TID that I let die a long time ago.
> 
> If allowed I will post my old log for reference, I've sent a PM to an admin but am awaiting a response. I don't know if the link is allowed and don't want to step on toes.
> 
> ...


What kind of link we talking about that you have to run by admin?


----------



## Superman (Apr 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What kind of link we talking about that you have to run by admin?


Just a link to my old log on TID, not running to an administrator just trying to be respectful bro.


----------



## CJ (Apr 26, 2022)

Superman said:


> Just a link to my old log on TID, not running to an administrator just trying to be respectful bro.


Go ahead and post the link. If necessary, I can always delete it later.


----------



## Superman (May 1, 2022)

4/30/22

I just want to see I wasn't going to post leg/core workouts because I'm just going through the motions until my left knee starts feeling better and who gives a shit about core anyways.

Either way I'm gonna starting posting them this week.

But until the next one:

Bench:

Barx5
135x5
185x4
225x4
275x5
300x3
245x12

Closegrip:
135 banded (75 lb)
I didn't count but I did 2 burnout sets

Dumbbell lockouts(modified skull crushers):
45x8
50x8
50x7
50x8

Giant set incline dumbbell till failure, drop weight until failure, push-ups until failure:

75x13
50x failure
Push-ups until failure.

Right into push-ups on barbell 2 minutes with partner you go, they go until buzzer. Made it 1:15 failure.

Getting better already.


----------



## Superman (May 2, 2022)

5/1/22

Squats:

Parallel box foam compresses when my fatass sits on it:

80x2
80x2
170x2
220x2
240x2
270x3
305x3

Remove box:

305x3 full squat.

Felt easy knee and back bothering me. Felt like I could've had alot more on the full squat but it's my first attempt with anything in that realm for a long time.

Standing no bullshit (all the way over) GMs:

165x5
165x5

Felt good had more in the tank want to ease back into it.

Step on said parallel box:

10s in hand strict

10 each leg

Dropped 10s left leg isn't doing well. That is also the knee that is giving me problems.

Did another set of bodyweight for 10 each leg. Took the W and shut her down.

Will come back stronger.


----------



## Superman (May 6, 2022)

5/5/22

Busy had a few days off.

What better day to come back than bench day.

Bench:

65x4
155x4
245x3
295x1
Left shoulder is absolutely fawked 
310x4 last one was garbage
310x3 all easy

Close grip deep pause:
260x5
260x5
260x3

Slingshot medium grip burnout:
260x10 held the 10th rep 3/4 of the way up for a while felt great.

Modified press hard to explain:

155x failure
155x failure


Deficit pushups:
7
10
12

Banded triceps press downs:

Light band

9
8
7

Modified barbell lockout:

65xfailure


Felt fine. Hopefully can continue to move up in weight. Next bench day may be done entirely in the slingshot. Shoulder seriously fucked.


----------



## Superman (May 8, 2022)

5/8/22

Squat:

Parallel box touch and go. Ends up being just above parallel if you don't sink your fatass into the foam more for CNS training.

Worked up to 355 for a single smoked it. Knee started bothering  me.

225 way below parallel was done up to 3/4 up then back down.

5
5
3
Add 33 lbs chain
3 2 full squats
5 I think...

Standing GMs
135x10
135 with 33lbs chain x 10

Box knee height step ups strict form:

My fatass +15.5 lbs chain
10 each leg

Same but 33 lbs chain

Knee is still fucked up.

Kind of still going through the motions but something will eventually give. Who knows.

Things are coming back quickly sometimes just not quick enough.


----------



## Superman (May 10, 2022)

Bench day 5/9/22

Had to get a quick banger in today. Mostly triceps. I will start adding in supplemental back and shoulder work now that I am getting somewhat back in shape.

Slingshot:

135x3
225x2
295x1

Felt effortless

345x2 again just no sauce

370x2 smashed easy backed off because it far exceeded what I wanted today. I'm still trying to get back slowly.

Lose slingshot:

Close grip pause/pause/deep pause:

295x3
295x3
295x3

I can't remember if I did 4 or not. Doesn't matter much anyways wanted to keep volume low as strength is coming back fast.

225 neutral medium grip:

W 33/lbs chain

Did funky tempo

X/x/x/pause/pause

Really just concentration of triceps. 3 sets

Good quick one no time tonight had to do it on my lunch hour.

Training is coming along well. Looking forward to another squat workout tomorrow and possibly heavy rows.

I will look at incorporating light deadlifts in a few weeks to see how my body responds, but I'm going to be keeping everything relatively light and moving slowly for now.

Thanks to everyone reading. Always open to suggestions if anyone sees anything that is odd or needs improvement here to learn as much as I am to share my knowledge.

Thanks.


----------



## Superman (May 12, 2022)

Quick banger again today, shit going on in the evening and my fatass ain't getting up early.

Squat:

Worked up to a 380 single strict parallel depth. My heavy days will be varied depths and will be sometimes box squats and sometimes regular squats.

Lots of working up to it. It was easy.

255 w 33lbs chain

Ass to grass 

5
5
5

All easy fucking ran out of time. Shit going on tonight took all fucking night. Going to have to pick squat accessories back up tomorrow.

Strength is coming back rapidly.


----------



## rawdeal (May 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Go ahead and post the link. If necessary, I can always delete it later.


and you didn't delete, cause there was no reason to ... and thank you, there's a lot to learn from those who have gone before.  Easy call, imo, given the similar ancestry of the two boards.  I guess a former Pinocchio boy already knew that, lol.


----------



## Superman (May 13, 2022)

Slingshot day:

Warm ups

345x1
400x1- smoked it
345x4 last rep was a grind so that 400 blew most of what I had in the tank 
275x13

Not where I wanted to be but 400 is kind of where it's at right now. Gonna house this shit for a couple weeks and just get into training for a while.

Not ideal but I'm gonna a keep moving forward.

Will pick up with legs/back/tris tomorrow.


----------



## Superman (May 17, 2022)

Bench:

Yes busy weekend flat skipped squat day.

Way too fucking busy.

135x4
225x3
315x2
Slingshot:
340x6 - this was really easy but I didn't have a spotter and I was at a gym not my house kept hitting the fucking rack. My left shoulder is fucked and I'm not taking chances. Racked it.
350x3

Remove slingshot:
320x3 again easy work no spotter. Not gonna push without one.

Floor press.

275x 7 pause reps
280x3 holy shit triceps are done

Slingshot:
280x lost count

Remove slingshot:
225 close grip failed on 6

Done with bar movements tris are blasted

Slight incline db lockouts:
55 each hand x8
60 each hand x7
45 each hand xfailure

Dips:
8 ish

7 ish 

Shoulder is screaming packed it in.

Legs back tomorrow.


----------



## Superman (May 18, 2022)

Squat:

My squat is still trash and I'm still fat. Need to lose 35 lbs.

315x1

Wrap knees
345x1
365x1 very easy
390x1 easy on the legs folding over low back wise...

My lower back is gonna need work. Will incorporate.

245x10 very easy I am basically doing mostly a full squat GM with this shit...

Change form

Very slow, deliberate, super upright posture.

Long pause at bottom:

245x4

245x4

Did some 155 stuff. Again long pause.

Giant set:

High strict step ups 10 each leg

Into 155 long pause squats x2

Again except got 5 destructive difficult reps


My fatass laid on the floor for a while

Finished with knee intact.

Will be glad when back in shape.

Been a rough few weeks fellas...


----------



## Superman (May 21, 2022)

Bench:

Warmups:

All work is with 43lbs chain attached...

275x1 easy this was easier than it's ever been
325x1 forgot slingshot.... blew off my chest tris moved slow but smooth

Mega improvement from before I got sick. I use to push through solely based on speed.

350x1 with slingshot. Again slow moving for the tris but no danger of failure.

Went down to 225 and chains

Did it for 10 no slingshot again easy

245x10 with slingshot and chains. Still easy.

Giant sets:

Super strict dead hang pull ups x 5

Into modified closegrip 115 with chains

X 2 more


Lots of reps who cares.


----------



## Superman (May 23, 2022)

Squat:

47.8 lbs chain

Warm ups took a while

325 + chains x 1

345 + chains x 1

350 + chains x 1

All done to parallel box tap and go

Full squats (super ass to grass):

W/squat buddy

275 + chains x 5

275 + chains x 5

Lose squat buddy

275 + chains x 1 for form check

Will do rest of W/o tomorrow.

I feel like all of this was exceedingly easy. I don't want to push too hard. But I will continue to advance carefully and hope for the best.


----------



## Superman (May 24, 2022)

Speed Bench

170 bar weight + 47.8 lbs chain

Varying grips

10x3 as fast and controlled as possible

Wore the slingshot for one set but the weight was just way too light for a slingshot. I wanted to keep the stress off my triceps so I did not go up in weight.

Deadlift conventional, double overhand:

260 bar weight + 47.8 lbs chain

Alot of setsx2

All sets done as explosively as possible with very strict form.

Honestly it was stupid light and I have no idea what is or isn't possible for a deadlift right now.

One hand dl:

Could not break the ground with either hand. Grip needs work.

Done.

All told took quite a while. I put 100% effort into every set.

Really felt like I needed the speed day to get away from the heavy shit. Don't want to wear my CNS down.


----------



## Superman (May 27, 2022)

5/26/22

ME bench:

Slingshot:

390x smoked it

Feeling great

420x FUCKING FAIL so close. This is absolute bullshit I'm just fucking crushed. The abuse begins...

365x4 easy

Lose slingshot close grip:

295x8 very strict full down full lockout

225x13 

Modified JM to fix my bitch ass triceps:

1 x until my fucking triceps don't work anymore

1 x same
1 x same

Hand release push ups:

10

10

Regular push ups:

25


----------

